# 4 month old Kaiser Hugo von Zhang



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

First time stacking lol...I have a brief video of him trotting from this morning also. Thanks for looking positive and negative reviews encouraged!


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can't get the video to up load maybe I can upload it to my youtube and link it


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

He is a beautiful dog, awesome colors. I will leave the stack critiquing to the experts.


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

*video isnt the best quality but I got it up*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNuFp88fDHk


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Your stacks are really good for a pup that age! The picture quality is not great but you did a good job stacking him and the angle for the photo is perfect. Hard to see fine details and I hate to be picky with puppies but from these photos, I personally like what I see and would be pleased if it were my puppy.


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the taking the time to check him out


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't know squat about stacking (conformation isn't my thing) but from a photography point, try wearing light colored clothing if you are behind your dog unless you are trying to hide a flaw... Would make it easier to see the dark dog with a lighter colored shirt on the guy behind him... 

However - I do know cute when I see it. What a charming little guy!


----------

